# A friendly e-mail to Good Choice Preservation



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

I recently received an e-mail from a recruiter for the newest regional in town. I'd like to see e-mails that you guys have sent to other lovely regionals or (un)professional correspondence from recruiters/coordinators/etc.






Thank you for the e-mail. I find it hard to justify the pay for almost all of the items, such as $35.00 winterizations, re-cut prices $25-45, $10 padlocks (each unit costs $5-$7), etc. 

Be careful about who you hire at these prices in South Carolina. You'll be getting guys that cut every corner imaginable to make any kind of profit. I highly doubt any of the guys will be carrying the appropriate liability insurance. The liability will default to your company's insurance, and I doubt they will be happy with having uninsured "subs" performing work. Honestly, do you expect to receive quality work for minimum-wage pay?

I can refer you to people who have been in the business for decades who can send you a list of companies and people who have gone bankrupt due to this business. I hope your business is not planning on keeping this contract for long, because MCS/FAS or whoever you'll be acting as a regional for will screw you over the first chance they get and move on to the next sucker. 

Please keep my e-mail on file and let me know how soon you go belly-up. I'd love to review your company's financial statements and see the total amount backcharged by the national to your company during this timeframe.

Thanks,
HD


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry.


LMAO.


Oh wait, I'm not sorry.


Good one, too bad they aren't smart enough to pay attention.

When ever I decline I always mention the cost of biz including insurances and tell them that their pay is not nearly enough to cover what they want done.

I am going to start including a link in the emails to the national cost of gas/fuel as well.


http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/gasdiesel/


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL!! I was a little nicer this morning.... 

Good Afternoon, my name is Jordan Ballance and I am the Vendor Development Manager at Eastern Estates Property Management based in Herndon, Virginia. We are experienced in REO properties as well as property management and preservation. Our coverage area includes, but is not limited to, the East Coast of the United States.



We are currently receiving a large amount of new contracts and would like to add you to our nationwide vendor database. If this is something that you are interested in, please fill out the attached applications and return it to us at your convenience.



You can also refer to our website at www.eastern-estates.com for any other questions.


With all due respect, i no longer fill out applications without first seeing price lists. I have wasted too much time in the past filling out applications only to find the pricing would not support or costs.


I have attached our general pricing list.

Thank you for the fast response. Unfortunately your pricing will not cover our expenses. My county alone is the size of Connecticut with only 91,000 residents and we have no volume to make up for the vast distances we travel. I average 1,000 - 1,200 miles a WEEK for the companies i do cover. I wish you luck covering Montana. It is one of the hardest states to cover. If you get in a bind and can offer a trip charge, we bill out at .55 cents a mile for anything over 30 miles from our office location.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That aint the Matt I know.


Musta had his sweet wife write that for him. 


lmao


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That aint the Matt I know.
> 
> 
> Musta had his sweet wife write that for him.
> ...



I was in a good mood till i went to the Cat Chit Condo this afternoon.......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I was in a good mood till i went to the Cat Chit Condo this afternoon.......


If the neighbors only knew.



Standard response to pricelists like that is to provide our own pricelist, along with our certifications, licenses, experience and a brief discription of our company. I'm not being too proud to think I am overqualified to do work for a regional like that.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!! I was a little nicer this morning....
> 
> Good Afternoon, my name is Jordan Ballance and I am the Vendor Development Manager at Eastern Estates Property Management based in Herndon, Virginia. We are experienced in REO properties as well as property management and preservation. Our coverage area includes, but is not limited to, the East Coast of the United States.
> 
> ...



Did you still have their price list - because they recruit vendor like crazy - building database

*Eastern Estates is Looking for Qualified Vendors Nationwide.*

As we continue to expand into more states and cover more areas, we are constantly looking for qualified, experienced property preservation contractors nationwide. We offer prices above industry average and a collaborative environment that makes it easy to complete and submit your work. Please fill out the application at our website below, and contact us if you have any questions. 

Keith Mann 
703-376-8831 
www.eastern-estates.com

*OVERVIEWeastern-estates.com*


Eastern Estates Property Management is a full service company, providing a wide range of REO and privately owned property services. With nationwide coverage, we offer property management services; property inspections;...


5 days ago...............

Keith Mann •

We are recruiting vendors right now for anticipated work at the end of march/beginning of April. There is no work available immediately, but a lot of stuff upcoming. I just forwarded you our new price list, send me over your information when you get a chance.

Keith


Reyes, we currently have plans to cover Ohio in the next 3-4 months. I'd like to get your information so we can register you before then. My email is [email protected]. Shoot me an email.
_________________________________________________

Eastern Estates Property Management is currently looking for additional contractors in both KY and TN. We are anticipating high volume there shortly. I will send you an email with more info.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This is how you have to approach these companies that want to make money on our resources....
Sooner or later they will go away....
This Eastern Estates is recruiting everywhere....


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

once again NO website to visit--Redflag. It does look like Good Choice Preservation, LLC is a DE orgainized company with offices in Sarasota, FL. Orgainized 3/2012 however.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

if payment is over 30 days i dont even waste my time anymore


----------



## lynnejaj (Jan 11, 2013)

Paradox said:


> I recently received an e-mail from a recruiter for the newest regional in town. I'd like to see e-mails that you guys have sent to other lovely regionals or (un)professional correspondence from recruiters/coordinators/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'screw you over the first chance they get and move on to the next sucker' Couldn't have said it better :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

be careful with this bunch could'nt even send a copy of a paid work order they claimed they paid no direct operator for communications very unorganized group pay is low


----------



## idalialuna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

This happened to us to. They were great the first year but even so all work done were not all completely paid! This year 2014 we were not paid for some work orders, not all mileage was paid, and I saw that the repeated grass cuts done were being paid differently each time we went! They nickel and dime you on every work order you do for this people and mileage should be sent through email never except it over the phone because they will screw you!!!! GCP!!! #carefulwithgcp


----------



## idalialuna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

lynnejaj said:


> Paradox said:
> 
> 
> > I recently received an e-mail from a recruiter for the newest regional in town. I'd like to see e-mails that you guys have sent to other lovely regionals or (un)professional correspondence from recruiters/coordinators/etc.
> ...


Very disapointed!


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

But do you have the price list?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

magpie said:


> But do you have the price list?


Very low pay, I think I deleted the email. I will look:whistling2:


----------

